# The Secret World leer?



## CoolyxD (5. Februar 2014)

Hey,

ich hab da mal eine Frage zu "The Secret World".
Ich habe mir viele Testberichte und Erfahrungen zu dem Spiel gesammelt und muss schon sagen, dass ich das Spiel schon sehr interessant finde.
Jedoch habe ich auch oft gelesen, dass die Server dort ziemlich leer sein sollen. Ist das jetzt immer noch so? Nachdem das Spiel ohne Abonnement gespielt werden kann, sollen die Spielerzahlen ja angestiegen sein. 
Ich frage das, weil ich es wichtig finde, dass man sich in einem MMO nicht alleine fühlt. Es muss ja nicht überall wo man hinschaut ein Spieler stehen, aber alleine will ich mich dort nicht fühlen . Und dann hätte ich noch eine Frage. Gibt es auch dort so etwas wie Gilden, die auch Angänger in dem Spiel aufnehmen würden und gegebenenfalls helfen können?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus für die Antworten und einen schönen Tag


----------



## Derulu (5. Februar 2014)

"Leer" ist es eigentlich nicht, nein - es gibt ja auch nur wenige "Server" und die bestimmen eigentlich nur die Chatsprache des jeweiligen Allgemeinen Channels, denn eigentlich sind ALLE weltweiten Server, ein einziger Server (und das seit Release...es war nie "leer") und jeder kann mit jedem zusammen spielen


----------



## CoolyxD (5. Februar 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ok, dann hab ich das wohl falsch verstanden, villeicht war "leer" auch ein bisschen übertrieben^^ aber wenn es ohnehin nicht so ist, ist es ja noch besser.


----------



## Fusie (8. Februar 2014)

Einfach einen Buddykey nehmen
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/198778-buddy-key-zu-vergebenbuddy-key-gesucht/page__st__140
und rein schauen.

Für eine Verbindung entweder im Spiel selbst mal herum fragen, oder
http://forums-de.thesecretworld.com/
unter Verbindung etwas rein schreiben und schauen wer sich meldet.

TSW ist auch mehr oder weniger eher ein "Geheimtipp" in den man sich erstmal rein spielen muss, aber dann macht das Spiel schon eine Menge Spaß.


----------



## Ignur (13. Februar 2014)

Moin,

ich habe vor gut zwei Wochen angefangen, TSW zu spielen.
Zwar ist die Welt nicht so überrant wie ein anderes MMO direkt nach Release, aber in TSW rennt dir eigentlich immer jemand über den Weg. Desweiteren finde ich den Dungeon-Gruppenfinder ziemlich gut, da er Serverübergreifend ist und man hier nicht in irgendeine Warteschlange geworfen wird. Ich habe schnell kapiert, daß man mit Eigeninitiative zügig eine Gruppe findet. Sehe ich als DD einen Tank und Heiler in der Liste, lade ich einfach beide ein und fülle den Rest der Gruppe mit DD's auf. Irgendwer muss dann nur noch zum Dungeoneingang rennen und zack werden alle dorthin teleportiert. Ich warte nie, bis man mich einlädt - Ich nehme es selbst in die Hand


----------



## CoolyxD (23. Februar 2014)

Das hört sich gut, ich werde auch mal hineinschauen  Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## DjSnow (6. März 2014)

Ich finde das die TSW sehr kaputt gemacht haben.Das war so geil das Game.Ich habe das immer gerne gespielt!


----------



## Derulu (6. März 2014)

Und was ist jetzt genau kaputt? Am Spiel selbst hat sich nämlich nichts geändert, ausser, dass sich der Updatezyklus verlängert hat


----------



## Pindelfix (29. März 2014)

WIe Derlulu schon sagte. Der Updatezyklus ist etwas gestreckt worden. Leider hat FUncom seit dem AoC Debakel seinen letzten guten Ruf verspielt und im PR Bereich sind sie leider auch Pappnasen. Werbung/hype für TSW war gleich Null. Desweiteren ist das Spiel noch immer (wie tag 1) technisch eine Katastrophe. FPS Einbrüche an jeder Ecke (leicht überspitzt formuliert). Das und die grottigen Skillanimationen tun ihr Übriges. In Sachen Setting und Quests fand ich TS erfrischend anders, aber davon kann kein MMO länger als 1 Monat leben. Auf das gameplay kommt es an und ein Stück weit auf die Firmenpolitik. Mangelhafte Charaktererstellung zu Realse, aber cash shop für bling bling zeugs UND dazu noch Abogebühren die 1-2 EUR teuerer sind als bei fast allen Konkurenten... Nein danke 

Schade um TSW und AoC, denn vom Setting her und der Atmosphäre waren das Meilensteien im MMO Bereich. Leider hats Funcom technisch/gameplaytechnisch versemmelt.


----------



## chaos (23. Mai 2014)

Rr


----------



## Derulu (23. Mai 2014)

chaos schrieb:


> wie der voredner schon sagte die updatepolitik von funcom wurde gestreckt ausgabe 8 habe ich im oktober bekommen



Oo

Dein letztes Update war im Oktober?

Also ich hab im April (am 8.4.) folgendes bekommen:

http://www.thesecret...nalyse_ist_live

Tokio soll größenmässig auch nicht grade klein sein (es gab letztes Jahr ein Video, wo Joel eine Stunde lang mit einem Spieler, den er zufällig ausgesucht hatte, durch das damals noch "unbewohnte" Gebiet gelaufen ist und da war man noch nicht überall) - zumindest groß genug, um den Release scheinbar auf mehrere Ausgaben zu verteilen^^


----------



## chaos (23. Mai 2014)

Aa


----------



## amnie (25. Mai 2014)

mh. also hab jetzt mal wieder nen abstecher in die geheime welt gewagt, nachdem mein neuer rechner das auch wieder erlaubt ()

neuen char angefangen, weil ich eh nich mehr klar komme. lach. 

bin jetzt bis savage coast. klar, soooooo viele spieler trifft man jetzt in kingsmouth oder anner küste niiiich an, aber ab und zu läuft einem schon wer übern weg un ne gruppe für polaris hatte ich auch überraschend schnell zusammen, und das mittags rum wo ja eigentlich eh keine sau online is 

argatha is voll mit leuten, chat spam ohne ende mit verkäufen oder gruppensuche (selbst wenn man die channel ausmacht). ich war auch direkt mal so schlau dem sanctuary channel beizutreten (keine ahnung obs auch sowas auf deutsch gibt).. da is auch nich iiiiimmer was los aber ab und zu schon. 
wie die weiteren aktivitäten (endgame, höhere gebiete usw) aussehen kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. 

jedenfalls will sich ne freundin von mir un meine schwester das spiel dann jetzt auch mal holen. das gute an tsw is ja, dass man zumindest das 'basisspiel' auch ohne andere leute spielen kann, also solange mindestens ein server steht sehe ich wirklich nicht, was das große problem ist. kommt halt immer auf die erwartungen an (wenn man sich ältere kommentare von mir raussucht wird man ja merken von der anfänglichen cash-shop politik + teureres abo war auch ich nich grad angetan)

nen abo hab ich mir vorläufig erstmal nich geholt, find irgendwie das lohnt sich nich sooooo sehr für die sachen die man dafür bekommt. aber mal sehen wie das is wenn ich länger spiele - falls ich das tun werde.

ps: die änderungen bei fusang find ich schonma gut. ich hab zwar jetzt nen templar angefangen (war vorher drache) aber weil ich die story mal anders spielen wolle un ich damals immer mit ner netten cabal unterwegs war die dummerweise halt templar war (klar kann mir jetzt auch passieren sowas aber äh ja) - nich ständig zu dominieren oder dominiert zu werden is jedenfalls schonmal nett. gestern gings gut ab da


----------



## Nexarius (25. August 2014)

Kann denn mal ein momentaner Spieler ein Update zu TSW raushauen?

Wie sieht es im Spiel aus? Was für eine Arbeit macht Funcom? Hab zu Release gespielt, die Atmosphäre im Spiel war toll und es gab weithin die besten Quests in einem Spiel, aber eben auch sehr viele Baustellen...


----------



## Nexilein (26. August 2014)

Bei den Quests hat sich nicht viel verändert; es kommen nach wie vor neue Ausgaben dazu, und wer Spaß an den Quests in TSW hat darf da bedenkenlos im Shop zuschlagen.
Seit Ausgabe 9 gibt es mit Tokyo ein neues Gebiet und das Aegis-System, mit Ausgabe 8 kamen Szenarien und das Augmentierungssystem.

Das PvP halte ich nach wie vor für das schlimmste was ich in einem MMORPG gesehen habe, wobei Fusang aber zeitweise trotzdem Spaß machen kann.


----------



## amnie (26. August 2014)

ich spiel immernoch nich 'regelmäßig' aber so 1-2 mal die woche guck ich mal nen stündchen rein oder auch was länger wenn die besagte freundin spielt. ihr mann will sich jetzt auch das spiel holen nachdem er uns zugeguckt hat un lust auf zombies metzeln bekam ;D

irgendwelche questpackete hab ich mir nich geholt weil ich ja wie oben geschrieben nen neuen char angefangen hatte un da hab ich natürlich noch genug zu tun so wenig wie ich im moment spiele. ich würd dir einfach sagen mal wieder reinzuschauen kostet ja nix wenn man das spiel schon hat


----------



## Nexarius (27. August 2014)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Das PvP halte ich nach wie vor für das schlimmste was ich in einem MMORPG gesehen habe, wobei Fusang aber zeitweise trotzdem Spaß machen kann.



Der Balance wegen? Ich habe noch ganz schlimme PvP-Erinnerungen aus dem Release-Monat...


----------



## Nexilein (27. August 2014)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Der Balance wegen? Ich habe noch ganz schlimme PvP-Erinnerungen aus dem Release-Monat...



Naja, das Balancing krankt an der selben Stelle wie bei GW2, TESO und wahrscheinlich alle anderen Build-basierten Systeme: Hat man den falschen Build, dann ist man selbst Schuld und die Entwickler waschen ihre Hände in Unschuld 
Was mich eher stört ist, dass die BGs in der Regel absolut ohne Taktik ablaufen; Zerg ftw...


----------



## Nexarius (29. August 2014)

Ich schau heute doch noch mal rein und bin mal gespannt, wie es im Spiel aussieht. Laut offiziellen Forum ist Funcoms Arbeit ja leider doch sehr enttäuschend (wie mit AoC damals...).


----------



## Derulu (30. August 2014)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Laut offiziellen Forum ist Funcoms Arbeit ja leider doch sehr enttäuschend (wie mit AoC damals...).



FunCom war so gut wie im Konkurs, musste 2/3 aller Mitarbeiter abbauen und hat heute ein einziges, mitarbeiterreduziertes Team das an allen *3* "Erwachsenen-MMOs" (The Secret World, Age of Conan, Anarchy Online) gleichzeitig bzw. im Wechsel arbeitet (und eines das sich um das Lego-Franchise und alle anderen Auftragsarbeiten kümmert). Dafür, dass das so ist, ist die Arbeit an The Secret World extrem gut


----------



## Lilrolille (30. August 2014)

@Nexarius Ka, was an der Arbeit enttäuschend sein soll, die Qualität der Inhalte (Story- und Atmosphäre) sucht meiner Meinung nach noch immer seinesgleichen im Genre. Die Meckerer in den Foren gibts ja immer und Recht machen kann mans ja eh keinem 


LG,
Lil


----------



## Nexarius (30. August 2014)

Wie gesagt, hab das nur gelesen. Dass Tokyo nicht an alten Content rankommt und ziemlich "herzlos" sein soll.

Hab mich vorhin eingeloggt, der deutsche Server ist ziemlich... leer? Weiß nicht, täuscht das?


----------



## amnie (30. August 2014)

naja darfst nich vergessen, dass die 'server' in dem sinne ja eh eigentlich nich vorhanden sind. suchst du leute isses wahrscheinlich am ratsamsten sich in nen deutschen channel zu loggen und da nach mitstreitern zu suchen (irgendwann wirds ja eh happig sich allein vorranzuspielen)

in den questgebieten isses halt eher leer. aber ich persönlich find das eh besser. hatte früher immer was komisches wenn die NPCs einem immer von der kleinen gemützlichen kleinstadt erzählt haben und da sich 20 leute drum tummelten O.o


----------



## Nexilein (31. August 2014)

Die Gebiete sind bei TSW in der Regel schon deutlich leerer als bei anderen Spielen; das liegt aber wohl auch einfach an der Instanziierung. Selbst bei Events sieht man teilweise relativ wenig Spieler, wärend im Chat aber gleichzeitig die Hölle los ist.

Die Qualität von Tokyo weicht meiner Meinung nach nicht all zu stark von dem ab was man so gewohnt ist. Es gibt durchaus sehr gute Missionen (vor allem die Story Missionen sind gut), aber es geht insgesamt vergleichsweise wenig mystisch zu. Neu England, Ägypten, die Karpathen und Tokyo sind eben schon recht unterschiedliche Settings. Dass da jedem jedes gleich gut gefällt ist da sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Was momentan noch fehlt ist der Abschluss, denn Ausgabe 9 war ja nur der erste Teil von Tokyo.


----------



## Vatenkeist (8. September 2014)

Ich habe grad angefangen und sehe doch einige andere Spieler in Kingsmouth und co herumlaufen


----------



## Serafyn (23. Mai 2016)

Auch fast 2 Jahre später kann ich bestätigen: TSW lebt. Ein Freund hatte letzte Woche dieses neue Steam-Angebot genutzt und sich die "Ultimate-Edition" gekauft. Daraufhin habe ich meinen Account von 2012 wieder aktiviert und siehe da:

In Argatha wuselt es, im Startgebiet Kingsmouth laufen mir andauernd Spieler über den Weg und im Chat ist auch was los ( wenn man dem Venedig-Channel joint ^^).

 

Jedenfall werde ich jetzt erstmal dort unterwegs sein - es macht richtig Laune 

 

The Secret World ist erfirschend anders, wenn man jahrelang nur im Fantasy-Setting unterwegs war. Und dass man bei so manchen Quests sein Hirn einschalten muss, spornt an *g*


----------



## Mayestic (10. Juni 2016)

Ja es lebt noch aber man merkt halt das was in anderen älteren Spielen auch oft der Fall war, die Startgebiete sind nicht selten gut besucht aber zwischen den Startgebieten und den "Endgebieten" ist halt wenig los.

Lediglich in Argatha wo ja alle Wege zusammen führen oder in Städten ist alles dicht besiedelt.

Ich finde das auch ganz normal. Es gibt wenige neue Spieler aber dafür viele alte Spieler und die tummeln sich eben nicht mehr in den Anfangsgebieten rum.

Das erlebe ich in Rift, in WoW und GW2 genauso.


----------



## Nexilein (13. Juni 2016)

aber zwischen den Startgebieten und den "Endgebieten" ist halt wenig los 
 

Das war bei TSW aber schon zum Release so: Spätestens ab Ägypten hat man kaum noch andere Spieler gesehen.


----------

